# Remote coding opportunity available



## hcassano (Jun 1, 2013)

*If your looking for a great opportunity at a great company for a remote coding contract position - with excellent pay - please forward your resume to cassanoh@tacticalminc.com or call me at: 352-435-5168 

We have a minimum daily production for E&M coding which is from 140-160 encounters per day and you will work with a daily spreadsheet t log those encounters and submit the following morning.

. You must have strong E&M coding abilities and a working knowledge of Encoderpro is helpful.  You must have high speed internet access/Office 2007 or later.

Attention to detail is a must, as is professionalism.  There is a short 15 question multiple choice Coding Assessment that is required and you must have a valid Driver's License/ Social Security Card or Current Passport/Current AAPC credentials/ A background check is conducted on every candidate.

All resumes will be considered.

Thanks - *


----------



## vickibrowning (Jun 3, 2013)

*Is this position still open*

Is this position still open?


----------



## shahnupur (Jun 3, 2013)

*Nupur Vasani*

Hello, i send my resume ou your e mail so let me know.


----------

